# Sticky  rattlesnakes and black widow spider for sale



## joyrescue

_young pygmy rattlesnake for sale £50_
_young mojave rattlesnake for sale £50_
_black widow spider for sale £20_
_for sale or trade for female spec caimen _
_dwa or psl holders only _
_pm me with offers thanks _


----------



## bloodpython22

The pygmy rattler is adult and the mojave is nearly 3 year old all the snakes mark had were mine,you only bought these other day why are you selling so quick?


----------



## joyrescue

i only got them in a deal i only wanted the western diamond backs these was just 2 make up the deal y is it a problem 2 u if i sell them quick


----------



## Kare

Preloved | joy rescue will buy your pets other in Bridlington, East Riding, UK

Wow how odd I come across your name twice in 24 hours.

I was just thinking last night what a very very strange rescue to offer to buy pets. :gasp:


----------



## joyrescue

i offer to buy as some people want to know there pets r goin to good home and want a donation plus we never expect anything for free like most do just 2 resell we keep all rescue animals we take in only sell are private collection


----------



## coldestblood

I've seen these animals, and theyre really nice. Esp the pigmy.


----------



## joyrescue

thankyou there great just no plans for pygmy or mojave thats only reason for sale


----------



## Robert 1607

joyrescue said:


> _young pygmy rattlesnake for sale £50
> young mojave rattlesnake for sale £50
> black widow spider for sale £20
> for sale or trade for female spec caimen
> dwa or psl holders only
> pm me with offers thanks _


Do you still sell black widows


----------



## Zak-BW

Robert 1607 said:


> Do you still sell black widows


Post is from 2012 and why do you even want a black widow!


----------

